# PVR vs. CUN vs. PUJ



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah the end of summer and also the time to start looking for great summer deals to beach destinations for late in September. Supposedly it’s best to book right after Labor Day for the best deals. I’m going to decide between 3 destinations, Pto Vallarta, Cancun or Punta Cana DOM. Never been to the for mentioned third, but the adults AI resort I’m looking at looks nice there! Haven’t been to PV for almost 5 years, know a lot of the locals, colonial Mexico, chilled. Beaches are not so great, good restaurants, lots of national tourists. Only real sour note for me with this town is a small, nasty group of expats who reside there, two of which are older gringos who run PV web sites, one of which has posted several times on other forums that “Ueck is not welcome in Puerto Vallarta”. Huh? I have NEVER understood the concept of people who are not natives of where they currently reside, and when they move there they think they own the town. Being a self-proclaimed ambassador and telling tourists what to do on vacation, and hustling free alcohol from them because they are always broke is not the kind of people I want to be associated with, but believe it or not both have loyal legions of fans. Cancun, ah, my favorite destination in Mexico, go there more than anywhere now when I vacay! Never been to the Dominican, was wondering if anyone would have any feedback. DR is a little more expensive, but for the AI I’m willing to pay more and is within my budget. Also how is the beer in the DR? I think I’ve heard of a brand called Presidente, not sure if they import Red Strip or any Mexican beers. Thanks!


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

CANCUN BABY! My fav adults AI, 'round World Series time, possible rematch of the 1985 WS Cardinals/Royals, the I 1-70 Freeway Series pitching, pitching! Hey check this out from the TA,forum by a Pto Vallarta expat "Entitlement Expert:
"Topless is actually against the law in Mexico, I witnessed two German girls get arrested on Los Muertos"
Golly Batman that just SUX. This would never happen in Cancun, hence the destination choice......


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

You're answering your own question(s)? The answer doesn't seem coherent. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I wondered what language was being written, but upon closer reading I discovered that it was none at all. Probably just a tequila induced ramble. It will pass......I hope. Even the title was a confusing jumble of letters, unknown to me and probably either textspeak or airport designations.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> I wondered what language was being written, but upon closer reading I discovered that it was none at all. Probably just a tequila induced ramble. It will pass......I hope. Even the title was a confusing jumble of letters, unknown to me and probably either textspeak or airport designations.


For the first time in 29 seasons, there is a possibility for the "I 70 Freeway Series": KCR/vs StLC (Kansas City Royals versus the St Louis Cardinals, for the abbreviation impaired*) To those who cannot understand my OP, they need to spend more time on the Travel Channel, and less time in the chat rooms!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

<snip> To whom are you referring. sparks? Remember Forum Rule #1: no personal attacks on other forum members.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Sparks, please lighten up a bit?? Yahoo group? Boy, that's a new one! Just TT have a little fun here, when I make it down to PV eventually, lets meet for a ice cold frosty one!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> To whom are you referring. sparks? Remember Forum Rule #1: no personal attacks on other forum members.


I can't tell you or it would become a personal attack. Should be obvious tho


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> I can't tell you or it would become a personal attack. Should be obvious tho


Since you won't tell me, that message will be deleted pronto!


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

sparks said:


> I can't tell you or it would become a personal attack. Should be obvious tho


PLEASE!? This is not junior high school!

"Fans don't boo nobodies"

Reggie Jackson aka "Mr. October"


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> And I get an infraction for not telling you ... interesting


You've just broken another forum rule, discussing moderator actions on the open forum.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

US, it eems to me you may bthe one crossing the line. Firstly, what does baseball in the USA have to do with anything in Mexico. Secondly, you talk about traveling to Mexico to see topless women. Thirdly, you lift a quote from the TA website. Fourthly, your responses to legitimate comments seem belligerent.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Longford said:


> US, it eems to me you may bthe one crossing the line. Firstly, what does baseball in the USA have to do with anything in Mexico. Secondly, you talk about traveling to Mexico to see topless women. Thirdly, you lift a quote from the TA website. Fourthly, your responses to legitimate comments seem belligerent.


Aurelio Lopez aka "Senor Smoke" who pitched for the Royals, Tigers and Cardinals is enshrined in the Mexican Baseball HOF, and has a statue dedicated to him in his home town. Since I'm not considering a trip to Mecca in the near future, the eye candy will a nice compliment to the beautiful playa, especially during the naked tequila volleyball. I'm not appropriate for the "TA community" especially the PV forum "our gang" or Vallartascent for that matter. Expect a few converts to Cardinal Nation on the south Ueck peninsula here in a week or so! GO CARDS!:boxing:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Uecker_seats said:


> Aurelio Lopez aka "Senor Smoke" who pitched for the Royals, Tigers and Cardinals is enshrined in the Mexican Baseball HOF, and has a statue dedicated to him in his home town. Since I'm not considering a trip to Mecca in the near future, the eye candy will a nice compliment to the beautiful playa, especially during the naked tequila volleyball. I'm not appropriate for the "TA community" especially the PV forum "our gang" or Vallartascent for that matter. Expect a few converts to Cardinal Nation on the south Ueck peninsula here in a week or so! GO CARDS!:boxing:


I doubt that your interests in "naked tequila volleyball" (good grief!) are shared by many of the other members of this forum. I have a feeling that this website is not an appropriate place for you to post either.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry just TT add a little color here.....


----------

